# Sneekee one camo!



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone looking for new camo at a good price! Sneekee has just launched its first camo and it's top of the line camo it's really good stuff. And it's at an affordable price it's a great deal there selling in there store in the Provo mall or online at sneekee.com it's just as good as Sitka and all those other expensive brands for half the price! Pants coats quarter zips and shirts! It's worth checking it out.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you, but my regular clothing seems to be good camo cause my wife really never seems to see or hear me.:mrgreen:

Edit: I will check it out though!!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but my regular clothing seems to be good camo cause my wife really never seems to see or hear me.:mrgreen:
> 
> Edit: I will check it out though!!


I think I need your regular camo at times.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I just checked out their website and they have literally 0 information on their products. Do you know what materials they used? The pants are cheap enough that I might pick up a pair though.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah that website is about useless for information. Anyone know anything about what the different layers are made of? I'd go by and check it out first hand, but that's kind of a long drive from AL... That might eat up any savings I would gain.


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

If you live close to Provo the product is cheaper in store! I'll check mine and tell you the material. The website just got launched yesterday and is still getting more info added on. I can tell you this there just as good as Sitka and all those other brands. All the pockets are super nice all have zippers there a mid weight pants.


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

There 100% polyester all pockets have zippers has cargo pockets on sides with buttons. There is a reinforced pad material on knees and on the but. Next year a lot of this camo will go up a bit in price and be sold at a lot of big retailers. I know the owner really well. So if your serious about getting some and have questions feel free to pm me and I can answer them the best I can!


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Correction they are 94% polyester 6% spandex


----------



## Tbowman25 (Jul 19, 2016)

Here is couple pictures of the inside.


----------

